# Rubber for Aluminum Platens



## williekid (Apr 22, 2009)

I currently own a Antec Legend which originally came with rubber surface on aluminum platens. Unfortunately I had a fire accident some time ago and had the rubber on the platen literally burn and turn to ash. 

Anyone know of a reasonable price vendor that possibly sells the rubber and glue to repair? Or if someone knows an alternative solution to the problem?


----------



## wrkalot (Mar 2, 2011)

Check out Action Engineering. Shop Products | Action Engineering


----------



## gardenhillemb (Oct 29, 2015)

Action Engineering. I burned mine a couple of years ago and they had the adhesive and rubber and gave really good instructions on cleaning the platen and applying the rubber. I bought a big enough piece to do all my platens (just in case I get stupid again).


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

M&R is actually cheaper then Action $26 for 3 ft wide at M&R and Action is $25 for 2ft wide. I bought enough for all as I had 2 burnt tops. This way if it happens again I'm prepared Action does have the self Adhesive a guy close to me said he hates it as if it gets hot enough it loosens. He just came up last weeks end and borrowed my glue to glue it down

https://store.mrprint.com/mr_pls/oos_items_pkg.item_details?p_item_no_c=7002000&p_search_mode_c=ITEMS&p_search_string_c=platen%20rubber&p_page_id_i=1&p_page_size_i=10&p_sort_mode_c=ITEM%3ADESCRIPTION&p_page_view_c=LIST


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

Sean, tell your friend to wrap his pallet tape a good inch over onto the underside and he shouldn't have that happen any more. I've seen that a lot over time, and with it taped this way he should never see it lift, unless he pulls a hero.

Hero, Good one! I've turned a couple into liquid, (back in Olden Times,) but never ash. I've got good pads and glue from Mid-West but I wanna say it was about $14 psf and that was quite a while ago, so M&R is the best price I've heard of. and has to be top quality.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

Not pallet tape the actual rubber. Action now sells self adhesive pallet rubber. It's the rubber that starts to slide


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

sben763 said:


> Not pallet tape the actual rubber. Action now sells self adhesive palletrubber. It's the rubber that starts to slide


I know. Most people that use pallet tape, put it on and zip the edges off, as if they were trimming grip tape on a skate deck. I've use a lot of peoples presses that had crappy glue jobs on their rubber pads. When hot, they would lift up or sometimes slide. In every variation of that problem that I encountered, Taping the shirt boards as described, kept them from doing so. Keeps the rubber flush against the metal at all times so you won't flashburn a high spot, and is against the metal as the glue cools and rebonds. Helps keep from peeling up corners from snagin shirts on them if your glue sucks. Keeps from getting lint or other contaminants under the pad when it does lift. Keeps you from getting glue/lint build up on the edges of your boards. I know ideally, a perfect glue job is best, but my world is not always as I wish it was, and this helps me move on till my pads are fried and I need to replace them any way, which is rare


----------



## Biverson (Oct 20, 2014)

Mine came with a semi burnt pallet that was still usable, then I had a "moment" and it got burnt more. I used actions self adhesive as it was cheaper than buying everything separate. They are holding up well. Been on press for around 8 months. I will say the rubber has shrunk a little so that the aluminum underneath shows a couple mm. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## williekid (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanks for the info, you guys are the best


----------

